# por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser



## csaalal

As partes contratantes elegem o for de xxxxxxx como competente para dirimir eventuais controvérsias oriundas deste convênio, com prejuízo de qualquer outro, por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser.

Aparece en una cláusula de un contrato de colaboración entre 2 ONGs.

Gracias por anticipado

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

¿Y cuál es la pregunta?
Esa es una frase hecha, por la cual las partes pactan la jurisdicción.


----------



## csaalal

Estimado Carfer,

Básicamente la pregunta es, en esta formula donde se reconoce el fuero de determinada ciudad como competente para dirimir las eventuales controversias que surjan durante la ejecución de un determinado contrato de colaboración, eso se hace en detrimento de cualquier otro fuero, _por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser._

Lo que pretendo averiguar, ya que estoy traduciendo dicho contrato del portugués al español, es saber cómo puedo expresar dicha fórmula (_por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser_) en español sin modificar el valor jurídico de la misma. 

Personalmente, tengo bastantes dudas que tan sólo sea una frase hecha, por lo que no quiero obviarlo, sospecho que tiene un valor jurídico, y que hay alguna manera de expresarlo en español, manteniendo dicho valor. 

Desgraciadamente, he estado ínvestigando la fórmula, pero no he encontrado nada.

Gracias y un saludo 

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

Quando dizia _'frase feita'_ era à primeira parte, que é muitíssimo comum, que me referia (à margem, o facto de ser 'frase feita', ou 'fórmula sacramenta'l ou como lhe queira chamar, não significa que não tenha significado jurídico, muito pelo contrário, há muitos conceitos de direito que são expressos por frases ou fórmulas consagradas). O acrescento referente ao foro privilegiado é que nunca vi aqui em Portugal. Entre nós, apenas as altas figuras do Estado e os magistrados têm foro privilegiado. Mesmo que o convénio não seja português (o Brasil tem foros privilegiados muito mais amplos do que Portugal, basta dizer que um prefeito (alcalde) tem direito a foro privilegiado), não estou a ver que espécie de foro privilegiado possam ter duas ONGs, que, por definição, são organizações privadas, além de que os foros privilegiados se reportam ao julgamento pela prática de crimes, o que não se coaduna com um acordo de colaboração. Além disso, os foros privilegiados são atribuídos por lei, não estão na disponibilidade dos interessados, logo não são susceptíveis de serem pactados. Ora, parece-me inquestionável, pelo texto, que se trata de uma cláusula de pacto privativo de jurisdição. Que aí se fale em _'foro privilegiado_' afigura-se-me completamente deslocado, pelo que não posso comentar mais. Em todo o caso, _'foro privilegiado'_ diz-se em espanhol _'fuero _privilegiado': http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...do/Asturias/elpepiesp/19910720elpepinac_9/Tes


----------



## csaalal

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Cafer.

Básicamente yo también he llegado a las mismas conclusiones que tú. En este caso el fuero (o foro), sin lugar a dudas, se refiere a la acepción:

*7. *m._ Der._ Competencia a la que legalmente están sometidas las partes y que por derecho les corresponde.

Yo tampoco entiendo que se pueda pactar el fuero. En cualquier caso, en este caso, se trata de un contrato entre dos entidades de diferentes países, y tal vez la clave se encuentre ahí. Todavía tengo pendiente explorar esa vía.

Ya en lo que se refiere al fuero privilegiado que aparece en el link del artículo de El País que has incluido, creo que, en mi caso, no se puede aplicar puesto que se refiere a otra acepción:

*8. *m._ Der._ Competencia jurisdiccional especial que corresponde a ciertas personas por razón de su cargo. _Fuero parlamentario._

Seguiré investigando e informaré en el foro de cualquier hallazgo.

Muito obrigado e Bom Carnaval!

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

csaalal said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Cafer.
> 
> Básicamente yo también he llegado a las mismas conclusiones que tú. En este caso el fuero (o foro), sin lugar a dudas, se refiere a la acepción:
> 
> *7. *m._ Der._ Competencia a la que legalmente están sometidas las partes y que por derecho les corresponde.
> 
> Yo tampoco entiendo que se pueda pactar el fuero. En cualquier caso, en este caso, se trata de un contrato entre dos entidades de diferentes países, y tal vez la clave se encuentre ahí. Todavía tengo pendiente explorar esa vía.
> 
> Ya en lo que se refiere al fuero privilegiado que aparece en el link del artículo de El País que has incluido, creo que, en mi caso, no se puede aplicar puesto que se refiere a otra acepción:
> 
> *8. *m._ Der._ Competencia jurisdiccional especial que corresponde a ciertas personas por razón de su cargo. _Fuero parlamentario._
> 
> Seguiré investigando e informaré en el foro de cualquier hallazgo.
> 
> Muito obrigado e Bom Carnaval!
> 
> Carlos


 
El fuero en la acepción 7, sí que se puede pactar (lo permite, por ejemplo, los artº 99º e 100º del Codigo de Enjuiciamento Civil portugués y me parece que es igual en España). En la acepción 8, no, pero coincido contigo, esa no es la acepción de tu texto. Sin embargo, el fuero de la acepción 8 es el único que puede calificarse de _'privilegiado'_ y tu texto trata de 'foros privilegiados', por eso agregué el link de 'El País' por si las moscas. Me parece que hay allí una contradicción, por eso digo que la segunda parte de la frase no tiene mucho sentido desde un punto de vista jurídico. 
Bom Carnaval para ti também.


----------



## vf2000

Caros amigos: nos contratos firmados no Brasil a última cláusula se refere sempre ao Forum escolhido pelas partes para julgar qualquer problema/reclamação. No contrato em questão, "as partes contratantes elegem o for*um* de xxxxxxx como competente para dirimir eventuais controvérsias oriundas deste convênio, com prejuízo de qualquer outro, por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser".
*Com prejuízo de qualquer outro* = nenhum outro poderá ser escolhido, será considerado prejudicado, sem valor, perdedor na escolha
*por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha a ser* = por melhor que seja ou que possa se tornar.
É comum uma pessoa firmar um contrato com empresas de outra cidade, escolher o forum da cidade deles no contrato e depois entrar na justiça em outra cidade que não a escolhida. Imagine, viajar até São Paulo para resolver uma questão cujo valor é menor que a passagem até lá. Nesses casos a justiça costuma ser a favor do reclamante, se ele for pessoa física e a outra parte pessoa jurídica e se a relação for de consumo. Em outras palavras, nem sempre esta cláusula é seguida rigidamente. Não sei como será entre duas ONGs.

Espero ter ajudado
AXÉ


----------



## csaalal

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta vf2000.

A partir de ella, he investigado un poco más y creo que lo tengo solucionado:

Las partes contratantes establecen la competencia de los tribunales de xxxxxxxx para dirimir las eventuales controversias que surjan durante la ejecución del presente contrato, con renuncia expresa a cualquier otra jurisdiccion que pudiera corresponder a las partes.
 
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Caros amigos: nos contratos firmados no Brasil a última cláusula se refere sempre ao Forum escolhido pelas partes para julgar qualquer problema/reclamação. No contrato em questão, "as partes contratantes elegem o for*um* de xxxxxxx como competente para dirimir eventuais controvérsias oriundas deste convênio, com prejuízo de qualquer outro, por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha ser".
> *Com prejuízo de qualquer outro* = nenhum outro poderá ser escolhido, será considerado prejudicado, sem valor, perdedor na escolha
> *por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha a ser* = por melhor que seja ou que possa se tornar.
> É comum uma pessoa firmar um contrato com empresas de outra cidade, escolher o forum da cidade deles no contrato e depois entrar na justiça em outra cidade que não a escolhida. Imagine, viajar até São Paulo para resolver uma questão cujo valor é menor que a passagem até lá. Nesses casos a justiça costuma ser a favor do reclamante, se ele for pessoa física e a outra parte pessoa jurídica e se a relação for de consumo. Em outras palavras, nem sempre esta cláusula é seguida rigidamente. Não sei como será entre duas ONGs.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado
> AXÉ


 
Obrigado, vf. Mas, nesse caso, que significa _'por melhor que seja ou que possa se tornar'_. '_Melhor_' em que sentido?

Entretanto, vi o post do Carlos:



csaalal said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta vf2000.
> 
> A partir de ella, he investigado un poco más y creo que lo tengo solucionado:
> 
> Las partes contratantes establecen la competencia de los tribunales de xxxxxxxx para dirimir las eventuales controversias que surjan durante la ejecución del presente contrato, con renuncia expresa a cualquier otra jurisdiccion que pudiera corresponder a las partes.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.
> 
> Carlos


 
Essa parece-me ser a solução mais lógica e mais normal, seria o que eu escreveria (em português, claro) se fosse o redactor do contrato e é aquilo que estou habituado a encontrar, mas... não corresponde ao que está no texto original, ou seja, não é bem uma tradução.


----------



## csaalal

Tienes razón Carfer, pero es una fórmula habitualmente utilizada en los contratos en español para el sometimiento a una jurisdicción y renuncia de otras.

La traducción literal o semi-literal lo haría incomprensible y por lo tanto, nadie lo firmaría, que al fin y al cabo es el objetivo de mi traducción, que la ONG radicada en el pais hispanohablante lo firme y se inice la ejecución del contrato.

Saludos

Carlos


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> Obrigado, vf. Mas, nesse caso, que significa _'por melhor que seja ou que possa se tornar'_. '_Melhor_' em que sentido?


Melhor em todo e qualquer sentido, Carfer. Acho que você está se atendo demasiadamente ao termo "privilegiado", no sentido de ceder tratamento diferenciado a uma das partes, em caso de conflito. Não é isso. No meu entender o contrato quer dizer que "nem venha pedir outro forum alegando algum privilégio a que tenha direito, pois o forum acordado foi esse"

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Melhor em todo e qualquer sentido, Carfer. Acho que você está se atendo demasiadamente ao termo "privilegiado", no sentido de ceder tratamento diferenciado a uma das partes, em caso de conflito. Não é isso. No meu entender o contrato quer dizer que "nem venha pedir outro forum alegando algum privilégio a que tenha direito, pois o forum acordado foi esse"
> 
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ


 
Olá, vf

Sim, mas para dizer isso, a fórmula habitual, aquela que faz sentido e aquela que chega e sobra é a que o csaalal encontrou para traduzir a cláusula para o espanhol (ou melhor, para verter para o espanhol aquilo que lhe pareceu ter sido a intenção de quem redigiu a cláusula, porque a literalidade do texto não suporta essa conclusão). Como ele referiu, e bem, tomando a cláusula à letra certamente que ela seria rejeitada por incompreensível e o contrato não seria assinado. Coisa estranha, porque se trata dum contrato, logo há que presumir que o vocabulário utilizado é o do Direito. O Direito costuma ser uma linguagem precisa, com conceitos bem definidos. Os contratos, de resto, também não são habitualmente escritos em linguagem comum nem por leigos a imitarem a escrita dos juristas, ainda menos tratando-se de organizações internacionais que se pressupõe terem apoio técnico capaz. E a estranheza aumenta quando se constata que o resto da cláusula até tem um significado jurídico preciso. Além disso também _'foro privilegiado'_ é um conceito próprio do Direito, correspondente ao direito que assiste aos titulares de determinados cargos políticos de não serem julgados pelos crimes que cometam nos mesmos tribunais que os demais cidadãos, situação que nada tem que ver com a aparentemente contemplada no texto, com o qual não joga. E digo e insisto no 'aparentemente' porque, como é óbvio, não posso excluir que, nalgum lugar deste mundo, aquela expressão que eu julgo não fazer sentido nenhum naquele contexto, não seja usada com um significado aceite e reconhecido pela comunidade jurídica local (não estou a ver onde, mas isso é outra conversa, será apenas ignorância minha). E também tenho de admitir, pese a implausibilidade, vindo o texto de quem vem, que a cláusula tenha sido pura e simplesmente mal redigida (acontece). Uma coisa, porém, me parece difícil de admitir: que um contrato entre duas organizações internacionais recorra a linguagem comum, o conceito de '_privilégio_' como você o vê, para, num texto eminentemente jurídico, expressar conceitos jurídicos. Neste mundo tudo é possível, vf, mas sinceramente, neste caso concreto e com o pano de fundo que conhecemos, não me cheira.


----------



## vf2000

Sugiro uma busca no google
Observe, Carfer, que em alguns sites eles colocam *"Fica eleito o Foro Central da cidade de xxx como competente para dirimir eventuais controvérsias oriundas deste contrato, com prejuízo de qualquer outro, por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha a ser, salvo se o CONTRATANTE ajuizar ação em foro de seu domicílio."*

Observe que muitos contratos contêm esta cláusula, de onde eu presumo que ela não está errada. Se você tiver melhor tradução, por favor, coloque para que possamos conhecer. 

Talvez isso ajude um pouco: http://www.newton.freitas.nom.br/artigos.asp?cod=284
De qualquer forma, dessa vez eu acho que você se enganou: *foro privilegiado*, aqui, significa outra coisa.
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Sugiro uma busca no google
> Observe, Carfer, que em alguns sites eles colocam *"Fica eleito o Foro Central da cidade de xxx como competente para dirimir eventuais controvérsias oriundas deste contrato, com prejuízo de qualquer outro, por mais privilegiado que seja ou venha a ser, salvo se o CONTRATANTE ajuizar ação em foro de seu domicílio."*
> 
> Observe que muitos contratos contêm esta cláusula, de onde eu presumo que ela não está errada. Se você tiver melhor tradução, por favor, coloque para que possamos conhecer.
> 
> Talvez isso ajude um pouco: http://www.newton.freitas.nom.br/artigos.asp?cod=284
> De qualquer forma, dessa vez eu acho que você se enganou: *foro privilegiado*, aqui, significa outra coisa.
> AXÉ


 
Efectivamente, o Google devolve cerca de 1.400 resultados em que essa frase figura. Todos esses sites, tanto quanto me apercebi, são brasileiros. Está, portanto, determinada a origem da frase, mas não está solucionado o nosso problema. O que está aqui em causa, aquilo que me faz confusão a mim e que também motivou a consulta de csaalal, não é a possibilidade de eleição de foro pelas partes dum contrato. Desde o meu primeiro post que digo que isso é possível. O que está em causa é porque é que, nessa frase, o foro é especificamente qualificado de '_privilegiado_', quando _'foro privilegiado'_ é um conceito do Direito Processual com um significado diferente e inaplicável à situação concreta que conhecemos. Quer o link que você própria juntou ( http://www.newton.freitas.nom.br/artigos.asp?cod=284 ) quer a página da Wikipédia correspondente ( http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foro_privilegiado ), que, sublinhe-se, se reportam exclusivamente ao Brasil, definem _'foro privilegiado_' como uma prerrogativa de função dos titulares de cargos políticos de não serem julgados pelos crimes que cometem nos tribunais onde são julgados os demais cidadãos. Essa discriminação a favor desses titulares constitui, evidentemente, um privilégio. Compreende-se, por isso, que ao foro assim determinado se chame _'foro privilegiado_'. Mas cabe então perguntar: qual é o privilégio que poderia invocar uma organização ou empresa privada, neste caso uma ONG, para ter foro especial? Ou, dito doutra maneira, quando se acrescenta aquele segmento a uma cláusula de eleição de foro, que foro especial, privilegiado, é que os contraentes estão a afastar? Qual é a razão de ser daquele acrescento? Evidentemente que procurei a resposta para esta questão no Google. Ao critério ' "cláusula de eleição de foro" +"privilegiado" ' respondeu com 9.370 resultados e ao critério "cláusula de eleição de foro" com 188.000. As páginas assim obtidas reportam-se maciçamente ao Brasil e a uma questão particular: a validade da cláusula de eleição de foro nos contratos de adesão de consumidores (o que também não é o nosso caso, diga-se de passagem). Do que li, constatei que num ou noutro caso, poucos, se faz referência a _'foro privilegiado', _sem nunca mencionar qualquer elemento que, plausivelmente, nos permita concluir pela existência de privilégios de aforamento das pessoas envolvidas. Em todos os casos que li (e foram muitos) o foro alternativo ao escolhido (o tal que poderia ser 'privilegiado') acaba sempre por ser o foro que constitui a regra geral nas acções de dívida, no Brasil como cá: o do domicílio do devedor. Onde está portanto a justificação para o uso do termo 'privilégio'? Não consigo entender. 
Quanto à tradução, é óbvio que não tenho nenhuma alternativa. A única apresentada até agora foi a de csaalal, com a qual, aliás, estou de acordo, não porque corresponda à tradução do que lá está dito, mas porque, presumo, pela lógica, que é o que se quis dizer (o que, diga-se também, mesmo sendo a única saída possível, é um mau princípio. A nossa lei, bem como a sensatez, proibe-nos de fazer interpretações que não tenham um mínimo de suporte na letra do preceito e a regra vale também para os tradutores, acho eu).
Se houver, pois, quem me explique este mistério do 'privilegiado', ficar-lhe-ei muito grato.


----------



## csaalal

Estimados Carfer y vf200,

Os pido por favor que me dejeis divagar un poco y que me perdoneis cualquier tontería que vaya a decir.

Me da la sensación que en este contexto privilegiado debe ser entendido como reivindicado. Lo que me hizo pensar esto es el siguiente concepto jurídico:

Privilegio del fuero: El que la Iglesia reivindica para juzgar ella exclusivamente a los eclesiásticos. 

Evidentemente, se trata de un fuero privilegiado, relacionado con la acepción de fuero como "Competencia jurisdiccional especial que corresponde a ciertas personas por razón de su cargo. _Fuero parlamentario."_

Pero la definición del concepto con la palabra reivindicar, me hace pensar que privilegiar un fuero significa también reivindicarlo como competente, En este caso desde un punto de vista geográfico en relación a otro fuero situado en otra localización, y no se me ocurre una mejor manera de reivindicar un fuero que entrando con una acción judicial en él.

Si estuviera más o menos encaminado sobre la justificación de la utilización de privilegiado en la cláusula del contrato en portugués, sin duda que cuadraría con la acepción de fuero a la que se refiere en dicha cláusula: "Competencia a la que legalmente están sometidas las partes y que por derecho les corresponde."

Lo dicho, estoy divagando, no tengo ni ninguna prueba, ni tan siquiera ninguna certeza. 

Un saludo.

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

Pues sí, Carlos, pero la Iglesia '_reivindica_' porque la sociedad (afortunadamente, digo yo) no le reconoce ese derecho. '_Reivindicar_' es reclamar algo a lo que se cree tener derecho y no se tiene. Todo al contrario, el derecho a entrar con una acción es un derecho que corresponde a todos, es un derecho de la ciudadanía.


----------

